# Bessere Fahrtechnik durch längeren Reach?



## Nico Laus (26. März 2015)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den neuen,  modernen Geometrien gemacht?

Mir persönlich hilft ein langer Reach aktiver zu fahren. Ich stehe tiefer in der Attack Position und habe mehr Raum und Zeit gezielter den Schwerpunkt zu verändern oder Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben. Anfangs gab es immer wieder Situationen mit Untersteuern, aber den Dreh hat man schnell raus und profitiert dann. Es braucht halt Zeit,  bis man die Position mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad verinnerlicht und nicht mehr in alte Muster verfällt.

Jetzt habe ich aber verschiedene Bikes. Steige ich vom Hardtail mit langem Rahmen auf das kurze Enduro, fühlt es sich einfach falsch an. Damit komme ich garnicht mehr klar, stehe viel zu weit vorne und versacke im Federweg der Gabel. Dem versuche ich mit einem deutlich härteren Gabel Setup entgegen zu wirken. Damit geht es etwas besser, aber das grundsätzliche Problem des kurzen Hauptrahmens bleibt.

Nun überlege ich, ob ein Tausch des Enduros gegen etwas Längeres der richtige Weg ist, oder ob das Fahren mit verschiedenen Geometrien eine gute Fahrtechnikschule ist und das Können abrundet.


----------



## Nico Laus (28. März 2015)

Keine Meinungen zum Thema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (28. März 2015)

Das ist keine Sache von Meinung, sondern von persönlicher Vorliebe. Wenn du dich nicht zeitnah auf unterschiedliche Rahmengeometrien einstellen kannst und dein Fahrstil darunter leidet, dann bietet ein passender Rahmen Abhilfe. Wenn du dich umstellen kannst, brauchst du auch die Geometrie nicht verändern.


----------



## thomas.h (29. März 2015)

Das ist einer der wenigen Trends in letzter Zeit, die wirklich einen Unterschied ausmachen! 
Vorliebe hin oder her, Gewohnheit hin oder her, ein langer Vorbau mit kurzem Vorbau (!) bringt definitiv im Steilen bzw bei Geschwindigkeit was und geht bei kurzen Kettenstreben nicht auf Kosten der Wendigkeit. Dass es anders nicht geht, stimmt nicht - aber warum soll man sichs Leben schwerer machen.
Hab interessanterweise 2 Frauen um ca 1.60m auf mein abwärtslastiges Bike mit 465mm Reach (+10mm Vorbau) gesetzt und selbst die beiden empfanden das nicht als zu lang oder unkomfortabel!
Der fahrtechnische Hintergrund für mich war die ersten paar Abfahrten, dass mein Körperschwerpunkt eine Spur zu weit hinten war - was sich mit deinem zu-weit-vorne am kurzen Rad deckt.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2015)

Es macht allerdings einen Unterschied ob man das Glück hast, in den echten Bergen zu wohnen, oder im "Flachland". Im ausnahmslos steilen Terrain ist länger mit Sicherheit besser, und noch länger noch besser. 
Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass ich mit einem langen Reach in Extremum im Mittelgebirge beim Versetzen nicht glücklich wurde, und bin daher in der Oberrohrlänge wieder eine Nummer zurück gegangen. Je flacher das Gelände, desto schlechter fand ich das sehr lange Oberrohr, da damit sehr viel Schwung nötig ist, um aufs Vorderrad zu kommen. Diesen Schwung zu dosieren fand ich etwas tricky, meistens war's entweder zu viel oder zu wenig, selten genau richtig. Man könnte das jetzt sicherlich so lange einüben, biss es auch im Flachen perfekt dosierbar ist. Allerdings komme ich mit einem "normal langen" Oberrohr auch im steilen Gelände klar, daher dachte ich mir irgendwann "warum soll man sich das Leben schwerer machen"


----------



## thomas.h (29. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass ich mit einem langen Reach in Extremum im Mittelgebirge beim Versetzen nicht glücklich wurde, und bin daher in der Oberrohrlänge wieder eine Nummer zurück gegangen.



Die Umstellung habe ich erst mit dem 10mm Vorbau gemerkt und die hat nichteinmal halb so lang gedauert, wie die Versandzeit des neuen Rahmens gewesen wäre


----------



## scylla (29. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, natürlich könnte man sich darauf einstellen, da hab ich gar keinen Zweifel.
Allerdings fand ich letztendlich den Aufwand dazu reichlich unnötig, da ich leider nun mal im Flachland wohne und dort daher auch 90% meiner Bikezeit verbringe. Dafür ist eine "moderatere" Geometrie einfach angebrachter, sofern man in Steilpassagen bzw. im Urlaub in den echten Bergen den Verzicht auf die Extrem-Geometrie durch angepasste Technik kompensieren kann. So habe ich eben zu 90% ein passendes Rad und zu 10% muss ich arbeiten, anderenfalls würde ich mich zu 90% meiner Zeit mit einem unnötig übertriebenen Rad abmühen, das mir nur wenige Wochen im Jahr einen ernsthaften Vorteil bringt. Das Bike hatte ca. 60cm OR-Länge und einen Lenkwinkel von 63°... für Steilpassagen und Schnellfahren göttlich, wie du schon sagst. 
Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur kurz einwerfen, dass es immer aufs vorherrschende Gelände ankommt, wie weit man es mit der langen/flachen Geometrie ins Extreme treiben muss oder will.


----------



## Chainzuck (29. März 2015)

Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass der Trend hin zu langen Hauptrahmen + kurzem Vorbau (in den meisten Einsatzgebieten) wirklich mal eine der sinnvollsten Entwicklungen der letzten Zeit ist. Es bringt einfach mehr Raum für Bewegungen und Sicherheit, weil das Vorderrad auch bei steilem Lenkwinkel weit vor dem Fahrer liegt. 
Denn größten Vorteil bietet diese Geometrie natürlich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, für Liebhaber langsamer technischer Strecken, mit häufigem Hinterradversetzen etc. ist sie vlt nicht so gut geeignet. Klar sind manche Reachwerte für normalo Geschwindigkeiten übertrieben. Es reicht schon wenn die "alte Gesamtlänge Reach+Vorbau" gleich bleibt, aber anders verteilt wird, also zb 430+60 statt 400+90.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (29. März 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den neuen,  modernen Geometrien gemacht?


Wird man sich in einigen Jahren wahrscheinlich genauso drüber lustig machen wie heute über irgendwelche 90er Jahre Räder. Nur meine 0,50 €.


----------



## thomas.h (30. März 2015)

Warum soll es denn bitte wieder zu 15cm langen Vorbauten zurückgehen?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2015)

Weil Triathlon das neue Enduro wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (30. März 2015)

Die Entwicklung bei der Geometrie ist absolut sinnvoll. Desweiteren lässt sich ja bekanntlich bei 27.5/29 unendlich über abrollverhalten etc. streiten, was aber beide ermöglichen ist eine größere Absenkung des Tretlagers bezüglich der Radachse ohne sofort Probleme mit Bodenkontakt zu kriegen. Dadurch sitzt man mehr "im Bike". Das ist finde ich der größte (einzige??) Vorteil von 27.5.


----------



## everywhere.local (30. März 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Dadurch sitzt man mehr "im Bike".


Das hat Specialized aber auch mit 26" gut hinbekommen


----------



## grey (30. März 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> oder ob das Fahren mit verschiedenen Geometrien eine gute Fahrtechnikschule ist und das Können abrundet.



Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, im Endeffekt muss man sich immer an das jeweilige Bike gewöhnen, Mittel-Langfristig merke ich da keine Auswirkungen..

Mir geht es ähnlich wenn ich zwischen meinen beiden Rädern wechsle, es dauert bei mir immer paar (manchmal wirklich grausige) Abfahrten bis ich wieder dort bin wo ich ungefähr zuletzt mit dem Rad aufgehört habe. Dabei wären es, rein vom Charakter her, nicht einmal komplett unterschiedliche Räder, zumindest könnte der Unterschied noch deutlich ärger ausfallen. (statt dem Taro ein 0815 XC-HT wäre wohl eine Katastrophe für mich)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, HT kurz und Fully lang, an sich eine gute Sache weil ich mit dem HT sowieso gemütlicher unterwegs bin, ändert aber nix an dem miesen Gefühl beim Wechsel. +2cm Reach und -3° LW (+ ausgewogener geo beim einfedern)  ist halt einfach ein großer Unterschied, da hilfts auch nix, dass ich einen 2cm längeren Vorbau am HT habe. (ist ja erst recht nervöser dadurch)

Ob du ein neues EN willst/brauchst oder nicht, kannst eh nur du beurteilen. Man kann die Räder vielleicht angleichen, aber ich glaube, dass das miese Gefühl beim Wechsel nie ganz verschwinden wird.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (31. März 2015)

Interessant... ist aber wirklich Geschmackssache! Würde das auch nicht pauschalisieren. Die Geometrie des Fahrrads ist hier in der Gesamtheit zu betrachten. Wie die Vorredner schon sagten. Tretlagerhöhe, Laufradgröße, Lenkwinkel, usw. spielen hier eine Rolle. Ebenso welches Terrain du beackerst. Was ich aber nie machen würde, wäre ein Rad über den Vorbau künstlich im Reach zu verlängern. Wenn der Rahmen von der Größe her passt, würde ich in erster Linie mit Vorbauhöhe und Lenkerbreite, Rise, Up- und Backsweep tüfteln. Das kann Wunder wirken. Wenn das nicht hilft, passt der Rahmen einfach nicht. Ich mag's bspw. nicht allzu lang. Weder im Reach, noch am Vorbau. Da geht mir einfach die Beweglichkeit verloren. Zu kurz geht natürlich auch nicht, da man dann, wie du schon sagst, zu weit nach vorn kommt und im Steilen Probleme kriegt. Bei neuen DH-Flitzern mit 650b, kurzen KS und tiefem Tretlager ist ein langer Reach natürlich sehr sinnvoll... aber die sind ja auch im Allgemeinen fürs Steile gedacht. 



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das hat Specialized aber auch mit 26" gut hinbekommen



Btw... das stimmt wohl!


----------



## Jierdan (31. März 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das hat Specialized aber auch mit 26" gut hinbekommen



Oder Giant... oder Morewood... oder... oder...


----------

